# Gulp Shrimp Weedless



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

How are you guys that fish the grassbeds rigging your gulp shrimp to be weedless, the only way i can think of is cutting the tail and screwing in a hook like a bass worm?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't cut it. The larger shrimp will work better. Use about a 3/0 wide gap worm hook. Insert hook point about 1/4 inch into head, pull out bottom. Thread the shrimp up to the eye of the hook. Rotate hook to where it is pointed under the shrimp belly. Push hook through belly, and up through the center of the back. Adjust it so that the shimp is not stretched, or bunched up and looks natural. slide hook back town until the hook is even with the back, then slightly insert the tip of the hook under the "skin" so that it will not hang up on grass. The pressure of a fish biting, will push the hook up, exposing it. Fish slowly or under popping cork.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

This may be totally wrong, but I hook mine down through the tail from the top, from front to back, starting about a half inch from the tail, then I bend the tail and hook around so that the shrimp looks like it just thrust it's tail, then I insert the tip of the hook into the bottom of the abdomen. To me this looks natural, as if the shrimp is swimming backwards fleeing a predator. Am I out to lunch?


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

nathar said:


> This may be totally wrong, but I hook mine down through the tail from the top, from front to back, starting about a half inch from the tail, then I bend the tail and hook around so that the shrimp looks like it just thrust it's tail, then I insert the tip of the hook into the bottom of the abdomen. To me this looks natural, as if the shrimp is swimming backwards fleeing a predator. Am I out to lunch?


Seems wrong. If you've ever watched a shrimp swim around, they swim around going forward (head first) using their swimmerettes. Even when they're escaping.Tail thrusts are much less common. They occasionally do a backward thrust, but that's more crawfish than shrimp. Best to hook them in a way you can pull them forward. Gulp would be more flexible if they were meant to be hooked any other way.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Just get mission fishin weedless jig heads, they work great!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Flatspro said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Just get mission fishin weedless jig heads, they work great!



Are these still available? I've heard that they aren't.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Here are two links showing the two methods I use to jig Gulp shrimp weedless. Hope these help




http://www.florida-fishing-insider.com/rigging_gulp_shrimp_weedless.html


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



aroundthehorn said:


> Flatspro said:
> 
> 
> > Wirelessly posted
> ...


There are still some around I got some at hot spots last week.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

BlackJeep said:


> Seems wrong. If you've ever watched a shrimp swim around, they swim around going forward (head first) using their swimmerettes. Even when they're escaping.Tail thrusts are much less common. They occasionally do a backward thrust, but that's more crawfish than shrimp. Best to hook them in a way you can pull them forward. Gulp would be more flexible if they were meant to be hooked any other way.


No kidding? Shrimp don't thrust their tails like lobster do to avoid preditors? That's surprising. May explain the disinterest.


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

I just switched over to the jerk shad and a weighted hook, works great and i tried it on the 4" shrimp works ok, i prefer the jerk shad after using it though.

do you guys get the tail bit off of them? i got one nibbled down to a stub, but it still caught a 24" inch red.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

1pescadoloco said:


> Here are two links showing the two methods I use to jig Gulp shrimp weedless. Hope these help
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIV__gADblA
> http://www.florida-fishing-insider.com/rigging_gulp_shrimp_weedless.html


Thanks for posting. Good information,


----------

